# Get on the Priority list!



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Tivo Design just tweeted that today would be a very good day to get on the priority list at tivo.com/priority


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hopefully this has the new Netflix interface!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

in before the "its about time!! it took them almost a month and a half into spring!!" diatribes begin.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Another Tweet, Perhaps tonight's the Night
http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/200280900649488384


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

PENDING ....



































Download


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

This is great news, I had all three of my TiVo boxes on the priority list for a while.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

What's pending download and where do you see it?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Another Tweet, Perhaps tonight's the Night
> http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/200280900649488384


That doesn't sound like a whole lot of stuff:
* Netflix
* Youtube
* Parental controls in HD

Is there more?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully a "Fix" for the Cox MPEG4 (H.264) channels, That is all I want. It will add 20 new HD channels to my lineup.

EDIT: after a manual connection nothing for me, no Pending Restart.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

smbaker said:


> That doesn't sound like a whole lot of stuff:
> * Netflix
> * Youtube
> * Parental controls in HD
> ...


Not from what I have seen. This update doesn't mean anything for me since I don't use any of those three so I will probably skip the priority list.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Xab said:


> What's pending download and where do you see it?


It was a joke.

It will say Say Pending restart in the Network connection area if you have an update load/downloaded.

looking forward to the netflix app.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

A fix for the Amazon macroblocking/pixelation problems when watching an HD download. 

I'm wondering if the Clock hack will be fixed.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Speaking of clocks, I swear the timing is off by 10 secs. I am tired of seeing the ending of "Chopped" at the beginning of my recordings.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

aadam101 said:


> Hopefully this has the new Netflix interface!


it would also be nice if it had and interface for Amazon Prime Instant Video in it.
The one in PS3 is rather impressive.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Joe01880 said:


> it would also be nice if it had and interface for Amazon Prime Instant Video in it.
> The one in PS3 is rather impressive.


It will not.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

Joe01880 said:


> it would also be nice if it had and interface for Amazon Prime Instant Video in it.
> The one in PS3 is rather impressive.


Margret seemed to indicate the only explicit new features would be the Netflix app, Youtube app, and HD parental controls menu. I still really hope there are some speed improvements to HD guide/menus and bug fixes though.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope it comes out tonight...always love playing with new software. 

Would be so awesome if there was some app or feature they are holding off announcing till the update actually starts.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Hopefully a "Fix" for the Cox MPEG4 (H.264) channels, That is all I want. It will add 20 new HD channels to my lineup.
> 
> EDIT: after a manual connection nothing for me, no Pending Restart.


Not sure if you saw, but MPEG4 is working for Tivo users on Fios


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

compnurd said:


> Not sure if you saw, but MPEG4 is working for Tivo users on Fios


Yes I did see that, Cox and TiVo have stated off the record there is something (and being very cryptic) very specific to the Cox deployment, and it may involve the Cisco Tuning Adapter????

Yet the channels work fine on Ceton and SiliconDust with WMC, so it is a very specific issue with the TiVo.

Cox did post this: 
Tunes Plus Pack Channels	
TiVo Premiere, TiVo Premiere XL, Premiere Elite
*Yes, after TiVo downloads software on May 15, 2012*
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/support/tv/article.cox?articleId={b8889a60-d706-11df-66a2-000000000000}


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes I did see that, Cox and TiVo have stated off the record there is something (and being very cryptic) very specific to the Cox deployment, and it may involve the Cisco Tuning Adapter????


That could be as there is no TA used with Fios...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

installing new software now....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> installing new software now....


Very cool


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How is it?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes I did see that, Cox and TiVo have stated off the record there is something (and being very cryptic) very specific to the Cox deployment, and it may involve the Cisco Tuning Adapter????
> 
> Yet the channels work fine on Ceton and SiliconDust with WMC, so it is a very specific issue with the TiVo.
> 
> ...


Well at least you know you will have the software by Tuesday!


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

GoEagles said:


> Speaking of clocks, I swear the timing is off by 10 secs. I am tired of seeing the ending of "Chopped" at the beginning of my recordings.


I know it is off by 10sec or more, I add 1 min to all my SPs but this can mess up your next program if it is on another ch. Messed up last few sec of the last "Gold Rush" program. Was not a happy camper. Put a manual clock on Tivos and I will take my chance.


----------



## keithlm (Apr 5, 2012)

The New netflix will be nice... since it is supposed to have better audio, dolby digital and such. But I would hope we also get a HULU update with Dolby.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

OCSMITH said:


> I know it is off by 10sec or more, I add 1 min to all my SPs but this can mess up your next program if it is on another ch. Messed up last few sec of the last "Gold Rush" program. Was not a happy camper. Put a manual clock on Tivos and I will take my chance.


I ABSOLUTELY hate that. I'm watching a recording of Chopped on Food Network, and it's showing who won on the previous show! Completely ruins the show for me. Does this with Law & Order: SVU as well. I hate it to so much. Padding a bunch of season passes is a ridiculous work around. A manual clock or something would be so nice!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoEagles said:


> I ABSOLUTELY hate that. I'm watching a recording of Chopped on Food Network, and it's showing who won on the previous show! Completely ruins the show for me. Does this with Law & Order: SVU as well. I hate it to so much. Padding a bunch of season passes is a ridiculous work around. A manual clock or something would be so nice!


Are you sure it's not a local issue from the local station or the cable company? I don't have any issues with SVU. The recording starts playing back and it's right at the very beginning where they have the voice over and the recording ends after the previews as well.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

GoEagles said:


> Speaking of clocks, I swear the timing is off by 10 secs. I am tired of seeing the ending of "Chopped" at the beginning of my recordings.


No doubt! That has happened to me several times. Guess it saves me some time, after I delete the ep of Chopped that I haven't viewed yet, but it is no less aggravating. Chopped isn't one of my favs anyway, but I would still enjoy watching if it weren't ruined like that.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I'm just crossing my fingers that they fixed the Native Resolution bug .... gonna be kinda annoyed if they didn't bother to get to it..


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Are you sure it's not a local issue from the local station or the cable company? I don't have any issues with SVU. The recording starts playing back and it's right at the very beginning where they have the voice over and the recording ends after the previews as well.


It might be, but imagine trying to convince Comcast their feed is off by 10 secs? If I set the clock manually, I could solve this.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> I'm just crossing my fingers that they fixed the Native Resolution bug .... gonna be kinda annoyed if they didn't bother to get to it..


I think this is fixed based on a tweet from @tivodesign.


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Are you sure it's not a local issue from the local station or the cable company? I don't have any issues with SVU. The recording starts playing back and it's right at the very beginning where they have the voice over and the recording ends after the previews as well.


aaronwt, I just timed the start of my Elite for 8:00 PM "American Gun" and my Computer clock (time-b.nist.gov) and it started recording about 8:00:06 thats when the red light came on. I don't know if it recording a sec before me seeing record light? I have to see when it stops now.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

The new Netflix app is all I need for this box to finally be as originally advertised. 

As an antenna user without cable, we spend most of our time in Netflix, and the old app has so many bugs (at least the crashes to the TiVo were fixed though).

I've never understood why or who uses the Youtube app. I've never gone to youtube.com to just view videos. They're always linked from some blog or forum.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Just checked the clock on my TiVo and watched it change while watching the clock on http://www.timeanddate.com and it was right on, to the second.

All the networks have the right time but purposefully start and end things at weird times just to mess up DVR owners.

I really hope that the SPS9S clock position in the HD interface is fixed.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone had this hit there Premiere yet?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Yes


Not sure I believe this. Margret said she would tweet when the time was to start doing a connection to the TiVo service, and that hasn't come yet.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I got on the Priority List a while back and haven't seen any update on either of my Premieres. I still have the 20.2 1 2 746 version.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Margret, Dave Zatz and others will announce the release pretty clearly once it arrives.

I suspect we just need to be patient a little longer...


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> Yes


And????? Can you tell us what Software Version is reported under the System Info screen?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

djwilso said:


> I really hope that the SPS9S clock position in the HD interface is fixed.


I hope so as well. This was the one thing that really caused me to despise 20.2.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

GoEagles said:


> Speaking of clocks, I swear the timing is off by 10 secs. I am tired of seeing the ending of "Chopped" at the beginning of my recordings.


That's the network.

I don't have a Premiere, but the same thing happens on basically anything on E!, Discovery, and various other networks/times.. (e.g. CBS Mondays does it most of the time, NBC Thursday ALWAYS does it so you need to add padding to shows)


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes, the networks intentionally cram together the start and end of shows to try and hook you into watching something new and keep you on their channel. It's a PITA and at best an annoyance to me but at worst it forces TiVo to chop one recording in favor of recording junk at the end or beginning of another. The other reason they do it is to protect the advertising safely inside the show so you will at least spend time fast forwarding over it instead of stopping the recording when the actual show is over. Hence the 20 second prelogue and epilogue on shows like The Office. 
Back to the original thread topic, maybe it'll finally include the YouTube "Watch Later" list correctly for me so when people send me links l can queue them up to watch at home.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if the updated Netflix app supports closed-captioning? I canceled my Netflix sub because I ran out of shows that I could watch without needing closed-captioning (but that wasn't one of the choices in their "why are you canceling?" survey).


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

sar840t2 said:


> Does anyone know if the updated Netflix app supports closed-captioning? I canceled my Netflix sub because I ran out of shows that I could watch without needing closed-captioning (but that wasn't one of the choices in their "why are you canceling?" survey).


I watched the video demonstration posted on Engadget and it showed them enabling closed captioning! So I'm happy about that.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

news4me2 said:


> And????? Can you tell us what Software Version is reported under the System Info screen?


20.2.1.1


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Hopefully a "Fix" for the Cox MPEG4 (H.264) channels, That is all I want. It will add 20 new HD channels to my lineup.
> 
> EDIT: after a manual connection nothing for me, no Pending Restart.


Just got the update and the h.264 channels now work for me. That was the key thing I wanted from this update.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

jwcooper said:


> The new Netflix app is all I need for this box to finally be as originally advertised.
> 
> As an antenna user without cable, we spend most of our time in Netflix, and the old app has so many bugs (at least the crashes to the TiVo were fixed though).
> 
> I've never understood why or who uses the Youtube app. I've never gone to youtube.com to just view videos. They're always linked from some blog or forum.


amen about netflix! I use youtube a LOT on the weekends for looking up music videos and other times for various videos. I even bought a google tv because of it. Now that youtube is finally updated I can finally get rid of google tv.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> 20.2.1.1


Next question would be can you confirm you were NOT beta testing the software previously?


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

djwilso said:


> Just checked the clock on my TiVo and watched it change while watching the clock on http://www.timeanddate.com and it was right on, to the second.
> 
> All the networks have the right time but purposefully start and end things at weird times just to mess up DVR owners.
> 
> I really hope that the SPS9S clock position in the HD interface is fixed.


The clock on my Tivo and computer are the same but the recording started at 8:00:06??? Test to see when the recording starts & ends. Clock seems right , I don't recall this happen on Tivo 1 or 2 series. Maybe those started recording at 59 not 00? Anyhow I know programs go over but, sometimes you will see Tivo knows this (1:04).

I will test my DVDR to if it is Comcast.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Been on the priority list for a few weeks (from that other thread). Just tried to do a manual Connect to Network and getting:

*Temporarily Unavailable
This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00am.*


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

TZR916 said:


> Been on the priority list for a few weeks (from that other thread). Just tried to do a manual Connect to Network and getting:
> 
> *Temporarily Unavailable
> This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00am.*


That is a good sign! It means your box has already downloaded the update, and if you restart the box it will be installed.

TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > Restart


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TivoMargret and the Tivo gang-

Just wanted to say thanks, not for the update itself but for the much better way this update has been handled than in the past. From the priority list that actually worked to open communication from TivoMargret and even release notes! WOW. Really appreciate the improvement.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

TiVoMargret said:


> That is a good sign! It means your box has already downloaded the update, and if you restart the box it will be installed.
> 
> TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > Restart


I was so busy yesterday that I did not get a chance to force a restart. Needless to say it did not do anything overnight at 2am like it said it would. So I am doing the restart now. Looking at "Preparing the update... This may take up to an hour, possibly longer" on my screen now.

EDIT: Update took less than 20min to install & start up. Now have v20.2.1.1-01-2-758


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> TivoMargret and the Tivo gang-
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks, not for the update itself but for the much better way this update has been handled than in the past. From the priority list that actually worked to open communication from TivoMargret and even release notes! WOW. Really appreciate the improvement.


Agreed. The openness is much appreciated, and certainly relieves some tension between what users are looking for and what Tivo is providing.

It also seems to be helping users keep their head about the software push. While some are commenting on the continued use of SD menus, we are being told by Tivo that they were NOT a part of this and HD menus ARE coming in the future. Without these notes, we would have a ton of threads complaining about no menu changes.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Balzer said:


> I watched the video demonstration posted on Engadget and it showed them enabling closed captioning! So I'm happy about that.


Thanks for that. I can't get to most "social networking" types of sites from work so I didn't try watching their video.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> TivoMargret and the Tivo gang-
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks, not for the update itself but for the much better way this update has been handled than in the past. From the priority list that actually worked to open communication from TivoMargret and even release notes! WOW. Really appreciate the improvement.


+1 :up:

I'm _almost_ tempted to activate my Premiere so I can join in the fun.

All I need is for TiVo to create a lifetime transfer offer from an S2 (wink, wink, nudge, nudge, knowwhatImean? Say no more).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The page appears to be active again. Fall Update coming!

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html


----------



## Durkis007 (Sep 5, 2012)

It is active. I used this link.. tivo.com/priority I just added my two boxes...

It said the following...

Congratulations!
Your TiVo box will be updated within 3 days 
of the Fall update becoming available.


----------

